# Looking for partners for easy front range backcountry.



## FallingH20 (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm trying to make up my mind whether to invest in a serious backcountry outfit, and as part of figuring it out, would like to try a few outings in places like the easy parts of Berthoud Pass. I have tele gear and skins, and can ski resort blacks competently, if not without trepidation. I'm retired, with a very variable schedule, and am available on weekdays.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

You probably know this, but make sure you look into an avy 1 course, if you have not already. Colorado Avalanche information center is a great place to start, and has the daily avy forcast during the winter. Just want to see people be safe , since I know people that have died on Berthoud, and we get a couple big, skier triggered slides there every winter. Winter Park Resort ski patrol also has offered avy 1 classes during early winter, at least in previous seasons.

Have fun, be safe! It's boating season for me know.


----------



## FallingH20 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I'm more at a stage that folks who still live where I used to would describe as "fixin' to get ready to." I just want to see what ungroomed snow feels like on a low angle slope. If I like it, FOBP does classes almost in my neighborhood.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Awesome. Some of the easier runs on Berthoud would be the east slope back down to the parking lot( The side by the rest room building). Definitely some knarly slide prone stuff near by, if you venture north or south of that corridor.

There's not much that compares to the sensation of skiing powder in the back country, and the few times I get out anymore, I enjoy the skin up just as much as the ride down.
It's following water down hill, so much like when we're in our boats, wish I still got out as much as I did when I was A ski Bum!


----------

